
Ask HN: What is Apple updating right now? - BanzaiTokyo
Right now some sections of Apple website say &quot;We&#x27;ve got something special in store for you.&quot; Do you have any idea what they will update?
======
inlineint
There are some speculations about a new ~10.5 inch iPad.

